# Ridgid R29302 vs DW616, DW618



## peter_vii (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm a complete newbie. I'm about to buy my first router.
The immediate need is for door hinges, face plates, and to build bee hives (box joints, routing of hive frames).

I'm looking for something in the 1 3/4 HP to 2 1/4 HP range. I won't be using it for any production runs, just for my own use.

In the future, I might get into making some furniture, maybe kitchen cabinets.

I have narrowed my search to Ridgid R29302 or DW616 or DW618. My question is which one would be a better for my needs, considering features, support, spare parts etc. Which one is more accurate, precise depth control?

I have held all three; Ridgid has a simple mechanism to remove the base, Dewalt has a more complicated mechanism. Ridgid is lighter I think and has lifetime warranty.

Ridgid is $199 (Home Depot), DeWalts are $259 and $289 (busybeetools.ca). All combo packs.

I'm leaning towards Ridgid but I don't want to rule out DeWalt. I have Dewalt saws, sanders, drills and I like them, just not sure about their routers.

Any bad/good experiences with the above routers?

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Experience with DW, none with Ridgid


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Buy the DW618 with the plunge and fixed bases. You will be very happy with it. I have 2 of them, both with all three bases (plunge, fixed, and D-handle) and they get used more than all of the other 8 routers that I have put together.

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I will suggest you get the DeWalt 611 kit, you don't need a tank router for the jobs you want to use it for..The little 611 is full a power house and you will be amazed how well it can do many router jobs..if money is tight I suggest you get the new Craftsman 2HP kit for 80.oo bucks it will blow you away,it's that great.

Amazon.com: DEWALT DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router Combo Kit with LED's: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: DEWALT DNP615 Fixed Base Dust Collection Adaptor for Compact Router DWP611 and DWP611PK: Home Improvement

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

Just a note the DeWalt can be mounted in a router table just like the Colt below 

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DNP613-Sub-Base-Compact-Router/dp/B004AJ95DK/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_b
========



peter_vii said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a complete newbie. I'm about to buy my first router.
> The immediate need is for door hinges, face plates, and to build bee hives (box joints, routing of hive frames).
> ...


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Ridgid is being clearance out down her Peter for $129 if you can find 1 in the store


----------



## peter_vii (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I got DW618, the three piece pack at Home Depot for $299. Not the cheapest but I needed it for door installation. A bit big for that job, but I am happy with it.
Got MilesCraft base with metal bushings, did a template for hinges. Worked great.

I only got DeWalt because of accessories and I did not want to experiment with other brands. I'm kind of married to DeWalt with all other tools 

Thank you,
Peter


----------

